# Stringbuilders: How long do you stretch your strings?



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

I stretch my strings between two poles in my garage with ratchet straps at around 400#'s. How long do you string builders leave your strings stretched out? I usually stretch mine and leave them in the stretcher over night or for about 12 hours.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

According to BCY 20-30 minutes is plenty. I have one on the stretcher right now. I got tied up on facebook so it's been there for about 40 minutes lol.


----------



## FENCELINE4 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Fasteddie, I'm with you.*

Sorry guys, I like to stretch over night if possible. If Not, I'll wait 2 hrs.. Usually, I'm making 3-4 sets at a time so if I have to wait, I'll be finishing the last tag end about the time it's time to start serving.

Best Of Luck


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I burnish 3 times and bring back to 300# everytime and then set 30-45 mins before I start serving, works good for me


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I don't wait any time on the stretching before serving. I serve so slow that it is in the stretching process a LONNNNNNNG Time anyway.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> I don't wait any time on the stretching before serving. I serve so slow that it is in the stretching process a LONNNNNNNG Time anyway.



I hear ya ... me too


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

20 minutes...
Any longer is a waste of time.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

It takes me just under an hour to build a 2 cam string. That means that about 35 minutes of it is under full tension. A single cam string takes me about 90 minutes. That means that it is under full tension for a full hour. That is plenty of time to allow for settling of the strands, which is what you are actually doing.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> That means that it is under full tension for a full hour. That is plenty of time to allow for settling of the strands, which is what you are actually doing.


The biggest factor is even tension between the strands that can only be done before any serving is applied. one you serve anything, if ine strans has more ore less tension than adjacent strands in the bundle it is all but "locked it" forever like that. Secondary is getting the individual strands in the bundle all nice and nestled together.

Lay out and tension to 200# and then serve for end loops. Close loops, twist starting at 200#, and it usually climbs to 250-300 while twisting. burnish and de-wax and let rest at 300# and it usually drops to about 280-275 over 20 minutes as everything nestles together. Crank back up to 300 and serve the ends and center and idler as necessary. You are done!


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. I have stretched a few for 4 hours and am getting the same stability as overnight.


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*stretching*

I prestretch and serve at the same time. I can serve a 2 cam string in about 2 min.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Any shoot in time required using this process??*



mr.string said:


> I prestretch and serve at the same time. I can serve a 2 cam string in about 2 min.


I would love to think that I could save 20 min of build time:thumbs_up


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

60X said:


> According to BCY 20-30 minutes is plenty. I have one on the stretcher right now. I got tied up on facebook so it's been there for about 40 minutes lol.


same thing they told me, longer doesnt hurt if your doing other things but 30mins is more than adequate to get the job done


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I only build for a few friends, so it's usually only one string at a time. If I get interupted I may leave it on the stretcher several days.

I haven't noticed that this is better or worse than stretching it for 30 minutes.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

*stretching time*

Approximately the amount of time it takes to apply the servings, maybe a little longer - usually 20 minutes. What I found was that the longer you stretch the longer it takes the string to recover. I was stretching at 300 -400 lbs for hours and hours then removing the strings and putting them on the bow, timing the bow then shooting it. After a few days the bow was out of time and the peep had settled off. After a lot of thought and investigation I came to the conclusion that the timing and peep wern't off due to stretch but were off due to the recover (shortening) of the string. Since I reduced stretching time 18 months ago the aforementioned problems have been completely resolved. Think about this - a string on your bow is under approximately 100 lbs. of tension. When we serve under 300+ lbs (which we must do) we are elongating the string. From my experience it take approximately 24 hours for the string to recover from over stretching. That said, everything is open to debate.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll put mine under 300 pounds of tension for at least 3 hours, then serve it without taking any tension off it. My last several strings have been perfect...no peep turn whatsoever!


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

Strings don't need to be streached at 300-400lbs for hours. I set mine in the serving mec. at 300lbs for 10min-20min as I get setup to serve. After that I'm through & stringing up a bow!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I am pretty sure that it just depends on your process, If you don't do your layout right then it may take 3-4 hrs of tension @ 300# to get the strands bundled together, if you do a good job at your layout then it may take 10 mins, My process because I haven't been at it long is let it set for atleast 30 min and I burnish each color seperatly and then twice after that all at 300# then twist and burnish again


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

While we are at it, lets talk about layout, is there a trick to doing it better? In other words how do we keep the same tension on every strand layed so that they bundle together better? I've had some problems in the past with a loose strand in the bundle (irritating!!)


----------



## bomber497 (Sep 22, 2006)

I just did one over the weekend and put around 20 twists in it and left it overnight with 450 lbs on it. It seemed to turn out nice once it was waxed and burnished with no loose strands.


----------



## bdrew.au (12 mo ago)

60X said:


> According to BCY 20-30 minutes is plenty. I have one on the stretcher right now. I got tied up on facebook so it's been there for about 40 minutes lol.


to how many kg's or pounds do you pull it to?


----------



## Aber Archery (6 mo ago)

Does the same stretching process apply to the cables and yokes or no? I’m building a set right now and am about to stretch the cables, but maybe that’s the wrong thing to do?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

60X said:


> According to BCY 20-30 minutes is plenty. I have one on the stretcher right now.


This^^^^ Plus, One afternoon several years ago I called the tech guys at both BCY and Brownell and asked them for their recommendations about stretching. Both guys gave me identical answers.

Newer string materials do not stretch like back in the day, so we no longer stretch our strings; we preload them. 20-30 min of stretching time at about 250-280 pounds is sufficient. Both guys also said that they see no need to stretch at monster tensions for several hours.

I know this works because I once had a jig that was cranking out perfect strings. One day, just for giggles, I measured the tension and found I was only getting 280#, but I was still building awesome strings

Times and materials have changed, but old habits die hard.

Automan


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

I usually finish my tag ends. Then I twist and stretch at 300 on my Baker. After 20 minutes I check to see how much the tension dropped and crank it back up to 300 again. I wait 15 min or so. If the poundage doesent lower again (it ususally doesent) Its all good its done stretching. I then hang it up to rest a 2-4 hours before serving. During that time I lay out another string. That relaxation time is a recommendation from Deezlin of Little Jon jigs. Im not building for anyone but myself and family so Im not in a rush. After the string has relaxed I crank it up to 100 , get the final length set then serve at 300. Seems to work Ok for me.


----------



## mattafliving (Oct 22, 2015)

Let’s get down to the real reason to stretch your strings. We are trying to remove what is actually considered “construction elongation.” This is the small gaps between the fibers that occur as a part of the layup and twist process. The materials used for compound bows for at least the last 10 years don’t really stretch.

Everyone has there own way of doing things. That’s one of the things with archery. As long as you can be consistent in your process, shot cycle, and the list goes on.

burnishing? Yes it helps close those gaps. Overall tension of stretch? Yes, but there is a point of diminishing returns.

optimal “stretching” occurs with cycling the tension on and off. And we are talking minutes, but seconds. 15-30 seconds on, 10-15 seconds off, for about 20-30 cycles.

This isn’t reasonable for non-pneumatic stretchers. (Unless you want to stand there cycle the tension up and down) For pneumatic stretchers there is a solution, and it can be found with Bloodline Fibers.
For one set tension, for a specific time, 30 minute stretch, and minimum 15 minimum test is the way to go. 300lbs tension.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

mattafliving said:


> Let’s get down to the real reason to stretch your strings. We are trying to remove what is actually considered “construction elongation.” This is the small gaps between the fibers that occur as a part of the layup and twist process. The materials used for compound bows for at least the last 10 years don’t really stretch.
> 
> Everyone has there own way of doing things. That’s one of the things with archery. As long as you can be consistent in your process, shot cycle, and the list goes on.
> 
> ...


I can vouch that the bloodline cyclers are the real deal. Definitely do a great job settling the string. I do the above cycle and then a static stretch for at least an hour. Relax for a couple hours before serving and it works well for me. Your mileage may vary


----------



## Aber Archery (6 mo ago)

My Mathews vertix string and cables don’t have any serving on the end loops. I put .016 serving on the end loops of my homemade string and cables. Is that the wrong thing to do?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

mattafliving said:


> Let’s get down to the real reason to stretch your strings. We are trying to remove what is actually considered “construction elongation.” This is the small gaps between the fibers that occur as a part of the layup and twist process. The materials used for compound bows for at least the last 10 years don’t really stretch.
> 
> Everyone has there own way of doing things. That’s one of the things with archery. As long as you can be consistent in your process, shot cycle, and the list goes on.
> 
> ...


How many stretchers can the cyclebot control? Also, does it automatically shutoff and release tension on the string after cycling?

I’ve always stretched and served at the same tension. If you only cycle the string at 300, can you still serve at 400?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Aber Archery said:


> My Mathews vertix string and cables don’t have any serving on the end loops. I put .016 serving on the end loops of my homemade string and cables. Is that the wrong thing to do?


You can serve the end loops, but .016 is a bit large. As long as they fit on the posts, you should be fine. I prefer .007 Halo, but a lot of guys use .008 spectra or even braided fishing line.


----------



## mattafliving (Oct 22, 2015)

Perry24 said:


> How many stretchers can the cyclebot control? Also, does it automatically shutoff and release tension on the string after cycling?
> 
> I’ve always stretched and served at the same tension. If you only cycle the string at 300, can you still serve at 400?


3 stretchers, but there is always the possibility for more depending on your needs.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

mattafliving said:


> 3 stretchers, but there is always the possibility for more depending on your needs.


Can you use multi line manifolds and then control 3 separate manifolds with multiple stretchers on each manifold?


----------



## mattafliving (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes you could but you would need to adjust the stretch times/cycle once you got it all setup. I would assume the additional load would effect the efficiency.


----------



## Aber Archery (6 mo ago)

Perry24 said:


> You can serve the end loops, but .016 is a bit large. As long as they fit on the posts, you should be fine. I prefer .007 Halo, but a lot of guys use .008 spectra or even braided fishing line.


 Okay great. Any advice on how to build the strings without any serving on the end loops? As in they would be just the bare string material and then I assume the tag ends get buried into the cam serving? Thanks


----------



## wink1999 (8 mo ago)

24 hours of stretching and its fine


----------

